
How Functional Programming Ruined Me - kiyanwang
https://hackernoon.com/how-functional-programming-ruined-me-7886c12a46fd
======
gotofritz
Fluffy post with little to no useful content

~~~
dvfjsdhgfv
Frankly, I'd like to hear from the people upvoting the article why they're
doing this.

~~~
number6
I am not into functional programming but I can see how useful the map function
is. I guess I will dig into functional programming after reading this

~~~
dozzie
I write in a functional language and I very rarely use map(). Most of the time
list comprehension is more sensible.

